

Smarter search and recent object functionality - ppolsinelli
http://blog.twproject.com/2009/02/20/smarter-search-and-recent-object-functionality

======
ieatpaste
Interesting way to produce a universal, non-browser solution; however, server-
side web apps lose some of the functionality of browser extensions,
particularly low-level features.

Standardization would be nice. I'm sick of developing for 4 different browsers
in 4 different pseudo-languages.

